# It just happened again, goddamnit - items left in my car



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

About 30 minutes ago I dropped off a couple at the airport. The woman was yappin' on her phone the whole way there. The fellow and I had pleasant conversation. Wouldn't ya know it? Ten minutes after I drop them off, I hear a phone ringing in my car. The woman failed to get her phone back into her purse, it went to the floor, then she kicked it under the seat. Honda Fit - the area under the backseat is open. She was calling her phone from her hubby's phone. She was incredibly relieved when I answered her snappy iPhone 6. She and hubby are en route to Chicago. I took the address of where they're staying and I offered to ship the phone for her for a fee of $50 and then $25 to cover Fed Ex shipping costs. She was more than OK with this arrangement and thanked me profusely. And because I take credit cards in my other businesses, I took her CC info and will run the charge when I get home later tonight. I will ship the phone in the morning.

Newbs, this is how you handle returning shit left behind in your car. Don't be a prick about it, but don't get taken advantage of either. And for the love of Zeus, don't take advantage of the pax. Nominal charges are perfectly acceptable. Think like an IC. Remember, ABC - Always Be Compensated. You're not driving Uber or Lyft for charity, after all.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

You’re lucky she didn’t balk at your $75 fee. What else would you do besides ship it, hang onto it until she pays?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> You're lucky she didn't balk at your $75 fee. What else would you do besides ship it, hang onto it until she pays?


I was lucky? Dude, I found her phone. She was the lucky one. I'm being put upon to solve the problem she created. But I would have entertained a counteroffer. Typically I will hang on to items for up to 60 days before disposing of them.

As an Uber driver, always remember exactly who is doing who the favor. The pax needs a ride more than you need that pax in your car. It's just that simple.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> ...I offered to ship the phone for her for a fee of $50 and then $25 to cover Fed Ex shipping costs. She was more than OK with this arrangement and thanked me profusely. And because I take credit cards in my other businesses, I took her CC info and will run the charge when I get home later tonight. I will ship the phone in the morning.
> 
> Newbs, this is how you handle returning shit left behind in your car. Don't be a prick about it, but don't get taken advantage of either. And for the love of Zeus, don't take advantage of the pax. Nominal charges are perfectly acceptable. Think like an IC. Remember, ABC - Always Be Compensated. You're not driving Uber or Lyft for charity, after all.


Nicely done. Maximize revenue streams; Uber does, so should we.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

A newbie might've driven to Chicago to return it.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> A newbie might've driven to Chicago to return it.


Lol. And stock up water bottles and bubble gum before leaving too.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> A newbie might've driven to Chicago to return it.


LOL!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

ABC


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I was lucky? Dude, I found her phone. She was the lucky one. I'm being put upon to solve the problem she created. But I would have entertained a counteroffer. Typically I will hang on to items for up to 60 days before disposing of them.
> 
> As an Uber driver, always remember exactly who is doing who the favor. The pax needs a ride more than you need that pax in your car. It's just that simple.


I agree. You provided another service and had she not wanted to pay then it would have been somewhere for her to pick up at a later date at her own inconvenience. And I agree she could have tried to negotiate. Sounds like she was smart & kind enough to appreciate your time as she appreciates her own.

Now I do have a question though. Have you ever had anyone dispute a credit card charge later? What do you do if that were to happen.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> I agree. You provided another service and had she not wanted to pay then it would have been somewhere for her to pick up at a later date at her own inconvenience. And I agree she could have tried to negotiate. Sounds like she was smart & kind enough to appreciate your time as she appreciates her own.
> 
> Now I do have a question though. Have you ever had anyone dispute a credit card charge later? What do you do if that were to happen.


Good question.

Probably better to negotiate a lower rate to avoid Uber hassles if she complains. In that case, let her think she won; wait several weeks, hop on the dark web, then sell cc # to some overseas crime group.

Sit back, smile, imagining all the fun about to come her way.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> I agree. You provided another service and had she not wanted to pay then it would have been somewhere for her to pick up at a later date at her own inconvenience. And I agree she could have tried to negotiate. Sounds like she was smart & kind enough to appreciate your time as she appreciates her own.
> 
> Now I do have a question though. Have you ever had anyone dispute a credit card charge later? What do you do if that were to happen.


I've only done the credit card charge approach a few times and have never had one challenged. But it wouldn't matter anyway because I can cite the exact time, date, reason, and trans number for the charge. I also photograph the item before I return it. I think my approach is pretty solid.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

atomix said:


> Good question.
> 
> Probably better to negotiate a lower rate to avoid Uber hassles if she complains. In that case, let her think she won; wait several weeks, hop on the dark web, then sell cc # to some overseas crime group.
> 
> Sit back, smile, imagining all the fun about to come her way.


I would have taken a lower fee if she had asked. But since she was satisfied with my offer, I let it stand. I am returning the phone today. I'm not driving for Uber this morning. I'm working my other job as a consultant. As a consultant I bill at $100 per hour. It'll take about a half hour out of my day to go to FedEx and ship this thing back. That's why I had to charge the $50 courtesy fee and $25 for shipping. I believe I am being perfectly fair and above board. (If she wanted to pay a lower fee, she should have left her phone in a fry cook's car.)


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I would have taken a lower fee if she had asked. But since she was satisfied with my offer, I let it stand. I am returning the phone today. I'm not driving for Uber this morning. I'm working my other job as a consultant. As a consultant I bill at $100 per hour. It'll take about a half hour out of my day to go to FedEx and ship this thing back. That's why I had to charge the $50 courtesy fee and $25 for shipping. I believe I am being perfectly fair and above board.


Fair and above board, Yes. Will Uber deactivate you for hearing you demanded money to return the phone? YES

Some pax get it, MOST demand you drop everything and drive the lost item back RIGHT NOW because they "NEED" it.

Uber just wants pax happy, one email and you are done.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I was lucky? Dude, I found her phone. She was the lucky one. I'm being put upon to solve the problem she created. But I would have entertained a counteroffer. Typically I will hang on to items for up to 60 days before disposing of them.
> 
> As an Uber driver, always remember exactly who is doing who the favor. The pax needs a ride more than you need that pax in your car. It's just that simple.


and

"this is how you handle returning shit left behind in your car. Don't be a prick about it"

ironic, $75 sounds like a prick

i would have driven the phone to my local Uber for $2 in gas money, or shipped it to them for $3 in postage fees. <----- non-prick


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> and
> 
> "this is how you handle returning shit left behind in your car. Don't be a prick about it"
> 
> ...


Not at all. She was pleased with my offer, although I would have taken a lower fee. So, no one was being a prick. See, Bart, I am returning the phone today. I'm not driving for Uber this morning. I'm working my other job as a consultant. As a consultant I bill at $100 per hour. It'll take about a half hour out of my day to go to FedEx and ship this thing back. That's why I had to charge the $50 courtesy fee and $25 for shipping. No one is taking advantage of the situation. She wanted her phone back ASAP, so that means I have to take time out of my day when I am billing at $100 per hour. Remember, none of us went to work for Uber so we could _lose_ money. ABC, bro, ABC.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Fair and above board, Yes. Will Uber deactivate you for hearing you demanded money to return the phone? YES
> 
> Some pax get it, MOST demand you drop everything and drive the lost item back RIGHT NOW because they "NEED" it.
> 
> Uber just wants pax happy, one email and you are done.


OK, so what would really be the downside for me if I got deactivated?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> OK, so what would really be the downside for me if I got deactivated?


lol, none.

If I had an opportunity to get paid $100.00/hour you can bet your ass that is where my energy would go.

dropping item off at the uber office is the only approved alternative to returning the item for free under Uber rules... sad.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Not at all. She was pleased with my offer, although I would have taken a lower fee. So, no one was being a prick. See, Bart, I am returning the phone today. I'm not driving for Uber this morning. I'm working my other job as a consultant. As a consultant I bill at $100 per hour. It'll take about a half hour out of my day to go to FedEx and ship this thing back. That's why I had to charge the $50 courtesy fee and $25 for shipping. No one is taking advantage of the situation. She wanted her phone back ASAP, so that means I have to take time out of my day when I am billing at $100 per hour. Remember, none of us went to work for Uber so we could _lose_ money. ABC, bro, ABC.


courtesy fee huh? a fee that you set
Now dont get me wrong, I dont want to return something for free, but 75 bucks? really???????????????????

why do you HAVE to use FedEx?
i ship stuff from my house without ever leaving the house, by printing my postage labels
You dont HAVE to use FedEx(USPS mail is way cheaper) and you dont HAVE to go to the post office.
Most pricks do though..


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> If I had an opportunity to get paid $100.00/hour you can bet your ass that is where my energy would go.


right, WHY is he Ubering? $100/hour is equivalent to 10 uber rides at 6 hours worth of time in a lot of markets

I put all my energy into that


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I would have taken a lower fee if she had asked. But since she was satisfied with my offer, I let it stand. I am returning the phone today. I'm not driving for Uber this morning. I'm working my other job as a consultant. As a consultant I bill at $100 per hour. It'll take about a half hour out of my day to go to FedEx and ship this thing back. That's why I had to charge the $50 courtesy fee and $25 for shipping. I believe I am being perfectly fair and above board. (If she wanted to pay a lower fee, she should have left her phone in a fry cook's car.)


Absolutely. You can easily use consulting records to justify amount of fee. Well done, man.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

atomix said:


> Nicely done. Maximize revenue streams; Uber does, so should we.


That is entirely true. As IC's, drivers need to learn to _think_ like IC's. Too many drivers, especially newbs, allow themselves to be taken advantage of. When one figures out that drivers are netting only slightly above minimum, there is no way an argument can be made for following Uber's suggested item return procedure. Why in hell would I go out of my way and lose money along the way to solve a problem I did not create? A true IC knows how to handle this - be compensated for time and expenses. Far too many drivers are being "overly-courteous." Courtesy is fine, that's why I have the high rating number that I do. But if another party creates a problem that an IC is asked to solve, the IC has every right (hell, an obligation!) to charge for time and expenses. Otherwise, why the hell are you working as an IC?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> courtesy fee huh? a fee that you set
> Now dont get me wrong, I dont want to return something for free, but 75 bucks? really???????????????????
> 
> why do you HAVE to use FedEx?
> ...


Good point, Bart. I'm glad you asked. She wanted the phone back ASAFP. She made that clear. So, I offered FedEx next day. She liked the sound of that. That ran me $40.99, even though I quoted $25 so I lost money there. Then my fee of $50 is perfectly legitimate because I'm billing my time today as a consultant at $100 per hour. It took me about 30 minutes (36, actually) to get to and from my client's location to the FedEx depot. In retrospect, I should have quoted $100 as I'm now in to the tune of $90.99 in time and direct expense. But I can still charge the $15.99 balance if I want to because I have her credit card number. I will probably do that.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

atomix said:


> Absolutely. You can easily use consulting records to justify amount of fee. Well done, man.


A consultant isn't much of a consultant if he's not a meticulous record keeper. My clients compliment me often for the accuracy and completeness of my records.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Good point, Bart. I'm glad you asked. She wanted the phone back ASAFP. She made that clear. So, I offered FedEx next day. She liked the sound of that. That ran me $40.99, even though I quoted $25 so I lost money there. Then my fee of $50 is perfectly legitimate because I'm billing my time today as a consultant at $100 per hour. It took me about 30 minutes (36, actually) to get to and from my client's location to the FedEx depot. In retrospect, I should have quoted $100 as I'm now in to the tune of $90.99 in time and direct expense. But I can still charge the $15.99 balance if I want to because I have her credit card number. I will probably do that.


okay great
even though i would never give an uber driver my credit number
looks like you did the "right" thing by charging her $75,even though you're about to charge her more
so that's that a good Uber driver does
give us an example of what a prick Uber driver would have done instead?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Fair and above board, Yes. Will Uber deactivate you for hearing you demanded money to return the phone? YES
> 
> Some pax get it, MOST demand you drop everything and drive the lost item back RIGHT NOW because they "NEED" it.
> 
> Uber just wants pax happy, one email and you are done.





Desert Driver said:


> OK, so what would really be the downside for me if I got deactivated?


Deactivation sounds awfully drastic for this situation. If it did happen, file for unemployment. Remember that UberXL driver from Florida that proved he was an employee instead of independent contractor. He was awarded unemployment benefits. Your consulting work could complicate things; however, is that income actually being reported?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> okay great
> even though i would never give an uber driver my credit number
> looks like you did the "right" thing by charging her $75,even though you're about to charge her more
> so that's that a good Uber driver does
> give us an example of what a prick Uber driver would have done instead?


Oh, that's easy. And, again, you ask an excellent question. A prick could have done a number of things...

Not answer the pax's phone when the panic call came in.
Immediately disposed of the item left behind.
Made no effort to work with the pax to return her valuables.
Taken a snotty, condescending attitude toward the pax.
Treat the situation with less urgency than the pax was requesting.
Charge an unfair fee to return the items (remember, I'm merely covering costs and my time.)
Look through the contents of the phone.
Use the phone for unseemly personal phone calls.
Damage the phone in some way.
I'm sure I could go on, but these are just what I came up with in a minute.

Anything else I can answer for you, Bart McCoy?


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Bill it to ubers fedex acct


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

atomix said:


> Deactivation sounds awfully drastic for this situation. If it did happen, file for unemployment. Remember that UberXL driver from Florida that proved he was an employee instead of independent contractor. He was awarded unemployment benefits. Your consulting work could complicated things; however, is that income actually being reported?


But I drive Uber as a form of community service and to indulge a blue collar fantasy. In my case, there would be no downside whatsoever in being deactivated. But I have a 4.92 rating, so the odds of getting the axe are very, very slim.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> Bill it to ubers fedex acct


Damn...if only,right?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, that's easy. And, again, you ask an excellent question. A prick could have done a number of things...
> 
> Not answer the pax's phone when the panic call came in.
> Immediately disposed of the item left behind.
> ...


Lol.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But I drive Uber as a form of community service and to indulge a blue collar fantasy. In my case, there would be no downside whatsoever in being deactivated. But I have a 4.92 rating, so the odds of getting the axe are very, very slim.


Right. Too many drivers see the big, bad deactivation boogey man beneath the bed. C'mon.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

atomix said:


> Right. Too many drivers see the big, bad deactivation boogey man beneath the bed. C'mon.


Invisible management


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> Invisible management


Ghost in the machine.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> As an Uber driver, always remember exactly who is doing who the favor. The pax needs a ride more than you need that pax in your car. It's just that simple.


Cab drivers in Washington have had for years, and many _still_ have, this attitude. .......and they wonder why even Uber Limousine, with up to five times the cab fare (surges, mind you) succeeded. It is a basic principle of business that the customer is doing the merchant a favour by patronising his business, _not_ the merchant is doing the customer a favour by being in business.

The attitude that "I am doing my customer a favour" has resulted in cab drivers' balking at reasonable customer demands, such as credit card acceptance, air conditioning and cleanliness. Uber Limousine offered all of the foregoing, at prices higher than those of cabs, yet it succeeded.

While I do not disagree with your statement on being compensated for your trouble, and, I do disagree with Uber's policy of barring demands for compensation, I can not agree with your attitude of your doing the customer a favour by being available for his summonses. As I am one of these dolts who usually reads all of the new posts before replying, I did see your statement about being a high-priced consultant and your "blue collar fantasies", so, I do see from where you are coming. Be that as it may, not every Uber driver is in your position; marry, Sirrah, I would venture to state that the majority are not in your position. Thus, the De-Activation "re' under your be'; Li'le Green Man in your 'ead" may not be too grand a worry for you, but it would be for more than a few on this forum.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Cab drivers in Washington have had for years, and many _still_ have, this attitude. .......and they wonder why even Uber Limousine, with up to five times the cab fare (surges, mind you) succeeded. It is a basic principle of business that the customer is doing the merchant a favour by patronising his business, _not_ the merchant is doing the customer a favour by being in business.
> 
> The attitude that "I am doing my customer a favour" has resulted in cab drivers' balking at reasonable customer demands, such as credit card acceptance, air conditioning and cleanliness. Uber Limousine offered all of the foregoing, at prices higher than those of cabs, yet it succeeded.
> 
> While I do not disagree with your statement on being compensated for your trouble, and, I do disagree with Uber's policy of barring demands for compensation, I can not agree with your attitude of your doing the customer a favour by being available for his summonses. As I am one of these dolts who usually reads all of the new posts before replying, I did see your statement about being a high-priced consultant and your "blue collar fantasies", so, I do see from where you are coming. Be that as it may, not every Uber driver is in your position; marry, Sirrah, I would venture to state that the majority are not in your position. Thus, the De-Activation "re' under your be'; Li'le Green Man in your 'ead" may not be too grand a worry for you, but it would be for more than a few on this forum.


The bigger picture I am communicating is for drivers to always remain in control and not allow themselves to be taken advantage of. Just because we work for awful wages is not reason to allow us to be doormats to the world. That's all I'm saying. We're IC's - as such we need to be less concerned with Uber's policies more concerned with properly (and profitably) running our businesses.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^Perhaps I did not come out and state it, but I do buy the statements in your last post as well as those about being compensated. 

I do not buy the statements in what I quoted.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^Perhaps I did not come out and state it, but I do buy the statements in your last post as well as those about being compensated.
> 
> I do not buy the statements in what I quoted.


We'll write that off as differences in style, not substance.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> That is entirely true. As IC's, drivers need to learn to _think_ like IC's. Too many drivers, especially newbs, allow themselves to be taken advantage of. When one figures out that drivers are netting only slightly above minimum, there is no way an argument can be made for following Uber's suggested item return procedure. Why in hell would I go out of my way and lose money along the way to solve a problem I did not create? A true IC knows how to handle this - be compensated for time and expenses. Far too many drivers are being "overly-courteous." Courtesy is fine, that's why I have the high rating number that I do. But if another party creates a problem that an IC is asked to solve, the IC has every right (hell, an obligation!) to charge for time and expenses. Otherwise, why the hell are you working as an IC?


I could not agree more with the IC argument. Unfortunately, few seem to be willing to treat this as IC, so the majority still drive as under paid, misclassified employees. As long as they can keep recruiting them, people like you will get deactivated if reported. Ironically, those who think, AND OPERATE like ICs spend less dead time behind the wheels, know the areas, and can generally make the system work for them. Uber talks a big game about IC, but their model makes it clear they do NOT Truly want you to operate independently. ;-)


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I would have taken a lower fee if she had asked. But since she was satisfied with my offer, I let it stand. I am returning the phone today. I'm not driving for Uber this morning. I'm working my other job as a consultant. As a consultant I bill at $100 per hour. It'll take about a half hour out of my day to go to FedEx and ship this thing back. That's why I had to charge the $50 courtesy fee and $25 for shipping. I believe I am being perfectly fair and above board. (If she wanted to pay a lower fee, she should have left her phone in a fry cook's car.)


LMAO.
I don't care what you charge to return a phone, but if your time was worth $100 instead of $15.00, you would not be driving Uber. Just say you charged her what you thought was fair. Don't say you were forced to turn down lucrative consulting work to drive to the strip mall and wait in line for five minutes.

Does the high-powered lawyer send invoices to the Department of Transportation when a lane is closed and he is stuck in traffic?


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I worked Friday night & took the rest of the weekend off. Got a call on Sunday early afternoon, from a pax who left their wallet in the car. Rummaged around, sure enough, there's a wallet under the seat, by the rail (would have never noticed it even when cleaning, it was way deep in there). Told the pax I found it, they drove out to my town, met them in a public place (not crazy enough to tell them my house address, LOL). Got $ 20 for my troubles - 2 minutes of looking in the car, and a 3-minute ride to the mall. Didn't even have to hint at it - she came out of her car with a 20 in her hand.

It's nice to deal with polite people who also understand that I'm not doing this for my health, so the whole "um, can I get a reward for this?" awkwardness is avoided.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I think most of you are missing the point Desert Driver performed a service above and beyond what is required, suggested a compensation scheme to the pax which was accepted. Not a problem.

If a pax demands a free return as Uber seems to think is their right, I'm happy to oblige. Based on my schedule I will pick a time and place near my house and say meet me there at .... I will warn them that they must be there on time, I will not wait. A minute late, you have to pay because I have met my contractual obligation now you are wasting my time. Only had this happen once (after they refused my offer to drop it off for $25.) and they were waiting for me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> I worked Friday night & took the rest of the weekend off. Got a call on Sunday early afternoon, from a pax who left their wallet in the car. Rummaged around, sure enough, there's a wallet under the seat, by the rail (would have never noticed it even when cleaning, it was way deep in there). Told the pax I found it, they drove out to my town, met them in a public place (not crazy enough to tell them my house address, LOL). Got $ 20 for my troubles - 2 minutes of looking in the car, and a 3-minute ride to the mall. Didn't even have to hint at it - she came out of her car with a 20 in her hand.
> 
> It's nice to deal with polite people who also understand that I'm not doing this for my health, so the whole "um, can I get a reward for this?" awkwardness is avoided.


It is nice, I'm happy for you. I have had 3 occasions of lost items, never dawned on them to offer a dime. Then again, that's what I get for driving near a University.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I could not agree more with the IC argument. Unfortunately, few seem to be willing to treat this as IC, so the majority still drive as under paid, misclassified employees. As long as they can keep recruiting them, people like you will get deactivated if reported. Ironically, those who think, AND OPERATE like ICs spend less dead time behind the wheels, know the areas, and can generally make the system work for them. Uber talks a big game about IC, but their model makes it clear they do NOT Truly want you to operate independently. ;-)


Tx rides, you and I oft disagree on matters more trivial. I'm glad we agree on this more important concept. IC's behaving like indentured servants just turn my guts.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I think in this situation the only fair price is the fairest price. Anything below it is the passenger taking advantage of you, since you have to do _something_ with the phone no matter what. Anything above it is you taking advantage of the pax since a person who has lost their phone would pretty much go down on a homeless guy to get it back.

If you and the pax agreed that $50 was the fairest price, more power to you, but she very easily could have cried to Uber and seen you with nothing.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Tx rides, you and I oft disagree on matters more trivial. I'm glad we agree on this more important concept. IC's behaving like indentured servants just turn my guts.


We disagree on approach, that's no thing! Lol! Heck, I disagree with many of our competitors on approach, what floats one boat may capsize another, right?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I think in this situation the only fair price is the fairest price. Anything below it is the passenger taking advantage of you, since you have to do _something_ with the phone no matter what. Anything above it is you taking advantage of the pax since a person who has lost their phone would pretty much go down on a homeless guy to get it back.
> 
> If you and the pax agreed that $50 was the fairest price, more power to you, but she very easily could have cried to Uber and seen you with nothing.


Again, though, we're IC's. We MUST run our businesses as IC's, not indentured servants to Uber.

And had trouble come up, I'd have acquired an iPhone 6, but we never even came close to that. It's all good on this transaction.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm sure I could go on, but these are just what I came up with in a minute.
> 
> Anything else I can answer for you, Bart McCoy?


Nice list
so in conclusion, we shouldnt do those items on the list (prick stuff)
but instead try to price gouge the pax for $100 to return the phone?
sounds like that should have been on the list too............


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Nice list
> so in conclusion, we shouldnt do those items on the list (prick stuff)
> but instead try to price gouge the pax for $100 to return the phone?
> sounds like that should have been on the list too............


I do enjoy your sense of humor, Bart McCoy, and I always have. I would never price gouge a pax. I still have to live with myself, after all. But I will be properly compensated for my time. Again, I have to live with myself.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll just keep them. Maybe there's a chance I'll get a call from the "happytypist"or maybe from a phillipina chick. I love those broken English accents.


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Don't be a prick about it


>Charges $75 to ship her phone back. LOL


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> okay great
> even though i would never give an uber driver my credit number
> looks like you did the "right" thing by charging her $75,even though you're about to charge her more
> so that's that a good Uber driver does
> give us an example of what a prick Uber driver would have done instead?


Thrown it out the window.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

MrPlow said:


> >Charges $75 to ship her phone back. LOL


Given that it was returned the next day across the country, $75 is a bargain!


----------



## Debra (May 30, 2015)

atomix said:


> Good question.
> 
> Probably better to negotiate a lower rate to avoid Uber hassles if she complains. In that case, let her think she won; wait several weeks, hop on the dark web, then sell cc # to some overseas crime group.
> 
> Sit back, smile, imagining all the fun about to come her way.


That is not a good idea, it is unprofessional, and we don't want to get a bad rap as a whole from the public.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Debra said:


> That is not a good idea, it is unprofessional, and we don't want to get a bad rap as a whole from the public.


Debra, no worries, comment was only made in jest; forum chatter. Anyways, how are things going for you out there?


----------



## Debra (May 30, 2015)

Hi Atomix, I will start today, at the Del Mar Fair, after the Uber meeting today at 1:30pm. I have been doing a lot of reading about Uber, both pros and cons, and figuring out the math between profit and expenses ( tires, oil changes, car depreciation, etc). for different senerios. I figure it will cost me one third to one half of my intake, this is a rough estimate. Also been cleaning my 2015 Corolla, so it is extra clean for paxs. I would like to get a camcorder for my car in the near future.


----------



## Debra (May 30, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Thrown it out the window.


Throw it out the window...LOL. I had an experience once long ago when I drove for Sureride Shuttle at the Airport here in San Diego. I took a fare to Rancho Bernardo, about a 40 min drive from the the airport. When I got back to the airport, I got a call from the office, the Cx wanted me to drive back because he forgot his golf clubs in the back of the van. So I lost my turn in line at the airport and drove back up to Rancho Bernardo. When I got there the guy was waiting in the parking lot, when I stopped he ran over to the back of the van and got his golf clubs. I told him I wanted $20.00 for the trip. he said I gave you a $5.oo tip and I am not going to pay you. He ran off with his golf clubs, it would of been better if I tossed them out ,or hocked them at a pawn shop...just kidding. That pissed me off. Never again.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Debra said:


> Hi Atomix, I will start today, at the Del Mar Fair, after the Uber meeting today at 1:30pm. I have been doing a lot of reading about Uber, both pros and cons, and figuring out the math between profit and expenses ( tires, oil changes, car depreciation, etc). for different senerios. I figure it will cost me one third to one half of my intake, this is a rough estimate. Also been cleaning my 2015 Corolla, so it is extra clean for paxs. I would like to get a camcorder for my car in the near future.


Cool. Glad to see your approaching this like a business. Actually, cleaning out all those hamburger wrappers from the back seat will boost gas mileage some. 

All kidding aside, really glad to hear about the dash cam. Amazon has several popular forward and backward recording cams:

1. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20

2. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TZ7H8TU/?tag=ubne0c-20

Hope this info helps. Each has in-cabin night vision, and reasonably priced.


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

Blind Driver said:


> Given that it was returned the next day across the country, $75 is a bargain!


No it isn't. 
Next day air shipping from one side of the country to the other for something that weighs under a pound wouldn't be anymore than $25-30


----------



## Thea p. (Jun 11, 2015)

I think that fee was astronomical especially when you could've shipped it priority mail for 5 bucks, I'm not knocking your business get your hustle on but I would say lower your prices man..


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Thea p. said:


> I think that fee was astronomical especially when you could've shipped it priority mail for 5 bucks, I'm not knocking your business get your hustle on but I would say lower your prices man..


Amount was little high, to be honest; however, a fundamental rule of business is to charge what customer is willing to pay. If that rate was too high, then customer should speak up, allowing driver to adjust downward. In other words, start high, then negotiate. We are in business boys and girls, just like Uber looks after its own interests.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Blind Driver said:


> The fee was exactly where it needed to be. It cost the guy $40.99 to get it to her by the next morning. That's what the customer wanted, so DD did exactly the right thing. Plus, when he's not driving for Uber he's charging $100/hour in his consulting business. He took a half hour out of his day to get the phone the FedEx. Looked at purely logically and from a rational business perspective, DD provide awesome customer service in an incredibly timely manner at a very fair market price.
> 
> If the passenger wanted to pay a lower courtesy fee, she would have been well advised to leave her phone in a fast food worker's or a freight handler's automobile.


You've totally misunderstood my post, I was one of OP's first supporters:

↑
*OP*: "...I offered to ship the phone for her for a fee of $50 and then $25 to cover Fed Ex shipping costs. She was more than OK with this arrangement and thanked me profusely. And because I take credit cards in my other businesses, I took her CC info and will run the charge when I get home later tonight. I will ship the phone in the morning.

Newbs, this is how you handle returning shit left behind in your car. Don't be a prick about it, but don't get taken advantage of either. And for the love of Zeus, don't take advantage of the pax. Nominal charges are perfectly acceptable. Think like an IC. Remember, ABC - Always Be Compensated. You're not driving Uber or Lyft for charity, after all."

*ME*: "Nicely done. Maximize revenue streams; Uber does, so should we. "

*atomix, **Sunday at 11:22* PMEditDeleteReport
*#4*+ QuoteReply


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

atomix said:


> You've totally misunderstood my post, I was one of OP's first supporters:
> 
> ↑
> *OP*: "...I offered to ship the phone for her for a fee of $50 and then $25 to cover Fed Ex shipping costs. She was more than OK with this arrangement and thanked me profusely. And because I take credit cards in my other businesses, I took her CC info and will run the charge when I get home later tonight. I will ship the phone in the morning.
> ...


More people need to understand the handling of shit left behind like the OP does. Sorry if it sounded like I was being bellicose with you.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Blind Driver said:


> More people need to understand the handling of shit left behind like the OP does. Sorry if it sounded like I was being bellicose with you.


No problem, we are all in this together. 

Op is smart businessman. He got my wheels turning about a few things.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

MrPlow said:


> No it isn't.
> Next day air shipping from one side of the country to the other for something that weighs under a pound wouldn't be anymore than $25-30


Incorrect. I just shipped two customer orders (non-uber related) from AZ to LA and UPS standard overnight was just under $50 for each. Weight on each was under 1/2 lb.

g


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

atomix said:


> a fundamental rule of business is to charge what customer is willing to pay. just like Uber looks after its own interests.


_That _would be Uber's business practice (sc. "surge pricing").


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MrPlow said:


> No it isn't.
> Next day air shipping from one side of the country to the other for something that weighs under a pound wouldn't be anymore than $25-30


If you get a courier service to pick it up, pack it AND ship it that price goes up quite a bit. And the only way for the pax to do that without involving Desert Driver would be for him to leave it somewhere (porch?) and they could HOPE they could arrange that from across the country. He could leave it at a police station the next time he passed by one but that could be weeks.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _That _would be Uber's business practice (sc. "surge pricing").


Uber trained us well.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Blind Driver said:


> The fee was exactly where it needed to be. It cost the guy $40.99 to get it to her by the next morning. That's what the customer wanted, so DD did exactly the right thing. Plus, when he's not driving for Uber he's charging $100/hour in his consulting business. He took a half hour out of his day to get the phone the FedEx. Looked at purely logically and from a rational business perspective, DD provide awesome customer service in an incredibly timely manner at a very fair market price.
> 
> If the passenger wanted to pay a lower courtesy fee, she would have been well advised to leave her phone in a fast food worker's or a freight handler's automobile.


Enjoy talking to yourself much? Not getting as much love as you thought so you have to pat yourself on the back with another id? lol


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

gman said:


> Enjoy talking to yourself much? Not getting as much love as you thought so you have to pat yourself on the back with another id? lol


Yes. Why?


----------



## Debra (May 30, 2015)

atomix said:


> Cool. Glad to see your approaching this like a business. Actually, cleaning out all those hamburger wrappers from the back seat will boost gas mileage some.
> 
> All kidding aside, really glad to hear about the dash cam. Amazon has several popular forward and backward recording cams:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info & updates.


----------



## K Smith (Jan 15, 2015)

I would have been happy with a *free protein shake* but I guess that qualifies me as either a newb or prick even though I have over a 1,000 rides.

If you think it's fair to ask for a $50 fee (or whatever) then that is fine, but to take it another step further and chide other drivers and call them names and then justify your position as "non-prickish" because you believe $50 is the non-prick position is where you lost me. Where you lost credibility is to say later you claim you make $100 consulting and still drive for Uber (please).

Did I forget to tell you I make $200/hr training fat people to lose weight and I also drive for Uber on the side for $15/hr? Now that I think about it, I always thought pricks were those who couldn't do 100 sit ups


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Debra said:


> Thank you for the info & updates.


Here's the dashcam we got ... it's a lot more stealth looking and it also does front and cabin - http://amzn.to/1L71bXy


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Here's the dashcam we got ... it's a lot more stealth looking and it also does front and cabin - http://amzn.to/1L71bXy


Can you post some night time video? Front and rear. Thanks.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> About 30 minutes ago I dropped off a couple at the airport. The woman was yappin' on her phone the whole way there. The fellow and I had pleasant conversation. Wouldn't ya know it? Ten minutes after I drop them off, I hear a phone ringing in my car. The woman failed to get her phone back into her purse, it went to the floor, then she kicked it under the seat. Honda Fit - the area under the backseat is open. She was calling her phone from her hubby's phone. She was incredibly relieved when I answered her snappy iPhone 6. She and hubby are en route to Chicago. I took the address of where they're staying and I offered to ship the phone for her for a fee of $50 and then $25 to cover Fed Ex shipping costs. She was more than OK with this arrangement and thanked me profusely. And because I take credit cards in my other businesses, I took her CC info and will run the charge when I get home later tonight. I will ship the phone in the morning.
> 
> Newbs, this is how you handle returning shit left behind in your car. Don't be a prick about it, but don't get taken advantage of either. And for the love of Zeus, don't take advantage of the pax. Nominal charges are perfectly acceptable. Think like an IC. Remember, ABC - Always Be Compensated. You're not driving Uber or Lyft for charity, after all.[/QUOTE
> 
> I wouldn't have charged as much. That's borderline ripoff dude


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> About 30 minutes ago I dropped off a couple at the airport. The woman was yappin' on her phone the whole way there. The fellow and I had pleasant conversation. Wouldn't ya know it? Ten minutes after I drop them off, I hear a phone ringing in my car. The woman failed to get her phone back into her purse, it went to the floor, then she kicked it under the seat. Honda Fit - the area under the backseat is open. She was calling her phone from her hubby's phone. She was incredibly relieved when I answered her snappy iPhone 6. She and hubby are en route to Chicago. I took the address of where they're staying and I offered to ship the phone for her for a fee of $50 and then $25 to cover Fed Ex shipping costs. She was more than OK with this arrangement and thanked me profusely. And because I take credit cards in my other businesses, I took her CC info and will run the charge when I get home later tonight. I will ship the phone in the morning.
> 
> Newbs, this is how you handle returning shit left behind in your car. Don't be a prick about it, but don't get taken advantage of either. And for the love of Zeus, don't take advantage of the pax. Nominal charges are perfectly acceptable. Think like an IC. Remember, ABC - Always Be Compensated. You're not driving Uber or Lyft for charity, after all.


Handled like a BoSS , that's what your supposed to do GJ !



Bart McCoy said:


> okay great
> even though i would never give an uber driver my credit number
> looks like you did the "right" thing by charging her $75,even though you're about to charge her more
> so that's that a good Uber driver does
> give us an example of what a prick Uber driver would have done instead?


ppl leave stuff in the veh's all the time and a lot of them expect you to drive back across town or whatever inconvienience they can dream up to return their items at your expense , after a few times you stop that mess because it costs you time and money not to mention GAS , better to hold onto the stuff and let them come to you , wich is fine by me , if not it eventually winds up at the police stations lost and found .
This happens so often ive learned to double and triple check my veh as they are exiting to make sure I don't have this problem , I cant tell you how many times cause its a lot that I receive a tip for saving them from this inconvienience . them not knowing im really saving myself from this problem .


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dhus said:


> Handled like a BoSS , that's what your supposed to do GJ !
> 
> ppl leave stuff in the veh's all the time and a lot of them expect you to drive back across town or whatever inconvienience they can dream up to return their items at your expense , after a few times you stop that mess because it costs you time and money not to mention GAS , better to hold onto the stuff and let them come to you , wich is fine by me , if not it eventually winds up at the police stations lost and found .
> This happens so often ive learned to double and triple check my veh as they are exiting to make sure I don't have this problem , I cant tell you how many times cause its a lot that I receive a tip for saving them from this inconvienience . them not knowing im really saving myself from this problem .


i understand
but i dont understand how being a ****** is different from charging 100 bucks on a return


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

tYour entitled to your opinion , Its a matter of perspective . If he had charged them that price or any price after delivering without telling them what the price would be then i would agree that he's a ****** bag that rips off his customers , but he did not , he set a price and they agreed to it up front , he even stated he was willing to barter further , the customers didn't try to haggle the price or even opt to wait and get it back some other way for free that wouldn't have been an inconvienience to this driver . These customers had alternatives and chose to pay . Its my opinion he handled this situation perfectly , just good business .

Recap ;
The driver set a price up front before taking any action , prolly expected them to haggle a little bit .
The customer had alternatives & opted to pay without any argument
Customer satisfied , driver satisfied
Happy ending

Maybe you think he ripped them off , he didn't
So that leaves you have a problem with this drivers price , and i have to tell you that you cant guage 1 drivers ability to make money with another driver , we are all different , there are drivers that will ask for much much more and drivers that will do it for free no matter what .
As long as the customer knows upfront then its not being ripped off .

example of 3 different drivers making the same trip for different price's .

3 customers want to hire driver to go 250 mls away and get dropped off , its a round trip of 12 hours for the driver plus around 60-80 cash for gas , plus your running time for the day is 120 .

all price's were bid upfront


joe; bids 600 = -120 Runtime -80 gas = $400.00 for the day
Dhus bids 400= -120 runtime -80 gas = $200.00 for the day
capette bids 250= -120 runtime -80 gas = $50 for the day

In 12 hours a driver in this scenario can make around $200.00 over runtime and gas
Joe = doubled his money for the day (Joe = Happy )
Dhus = broke even (Dhus = I could have charged more )
capette = lost $150 ( capette = Feels joe and dhus are ******bags )

whos the douchbag in this scenario , the guy who profited the most or the guy who ran 12 hours for $50 bucks ?

heres an example of a rip off ******bag

Customer wants to go 250 mls , driver says hop in but dosnt set a price , arrives at destination , driver  thanks that will be $250 ~ $600 bucks , Customer  falls over dead from shock

We as drivers are all joes dhus's & capette's , im a dhus obviousy , the OP is obviously a Joe and im going to assume your a capette , there is nothing wrong with being any of these types of driver's . some drivers make more , some make less .


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Your entitled to your opinion , Its a matter of perspective . If he had charged them that price or any price after delivering without telling them what the price would be then i would agree that he's a ****** bag that rips off his customers , but he did not , he set a price and they agreed to it up front , he even stated he was willing to barter further , the customers didn't try to haggle the price or even opt to wait and get it back some other way for free that wouldn't have been an inconvienience to this driver . These customers had alternatives and chose to pay . Its my opinion he handled this situation perfectly , just good business .
> 
> Recap ;
> The driver set a price up front before taking any action , prolly expected them to haggle a little bit .
> ...


Don't we all love a happy ending? Me thinks, yes!


----------



## Miguel T. (Jun 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> About 30 minutes ago I dropped off a couple at the airport. The woman was yappin' on her phone the whole way there. The fellow and I had pleasant conversation. Wouldn't ya know it? Ten minutes after I drop them off, I hear a phone ringing in my car. The woman failed to get her phone back into her purse, it went to the floor, then she kicked it under the seat. Honda Fit - the area under the backseat is open. She was calling her phone from her hubby's phone. She was incredibly relieved when I answered her snappy iPhone 6. She and hubby are en route to Chicago. I took the address of where they're staying and I offered to ship the phone for her for a fee of $50 and then $25 to cover Fed Ex shipping costs. She was more than OK with this arrangement and thanked me profusely. And because I take credit cards in my other businesses, I took her CC info and will run the charge when I get home later tonight. I will ship the phone in the morning.
> 
> Newbs, this is how you handle returning shit left behind in your car. Don't be a prick about it, but don't get taken advantage of either. And for the love of Zeus, don't take advantage of the pax. Nominal charges are perfectly acceptable. Think like an IC. Remember, ABC - Always Be Compensated. You're not driving Uber or Lyft for charity, after all.


----------



## Miguel T. (Jun 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> About 30 minutes ago I dropped off a couple at the airport. The woman was yappin' on her phone the whole way there. The fellow and I had pleasant conversation. Wouldn't ya know it? Ten minutes after I drop them off, I hear a phone ringing in my car. The woman failed to get her phone back into her purse, it went to the floor, then she kicked it under the seat. Honda Fit - the area under the backseat is open. She was calling her phone from her hubby's phone. She was incredibly relieved when I answered her snappy iPhone 6. She and hubby are en route to Chicago. I took the address of where they're staying and I offered to ship the phone for her for a fee of $50 and then $25 to cover Fed Ex shipping costs. She was more than OK with this arrangement and thanked me profusely. And because I take credit cards in my other businesses, I took her CC info and will run the charge when I get home later tonight. I will ship the phone in the morning.
> 
> Newbs, this is how you handle returning shit left behind in your car. Don't be a prick about it, but don't get taken advantage of either. And for the love of Zeus, don't take advantage of the pax. Nominal charges are perfectly acceptable. Think like an IC. Remember, ABC - Always Be Compensated. You're not driving Uber or Lyft for charity, after all.


You just reminded me of a situation I was involved in. Back when I use to drive a cab, I picked up a Japanese couple from Florida Mall going to Disney's Dolphin Hotel. The couldn't speak a word of English whatsoever, the whole trip we didn't talk one word, so I decided to not waste a business card (with my direct # on it), since all they could say was "Dolphin Hotel". Anyways, I drop them off, and I remember driving up to a gas station close by. I check the whole car for thrash, and lose dirt, which I always did after a few fares. And bang, I find a name brand billfold with $2300 (Japs pay with brand new cash always - they never do credit) in $100 dollar bills. I didn't know who they were, they didn't know who I was, less the cab company, or my name. What would you do?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Miguel T. said:


> You just reminded me of a situation I was involved in. Back when I use to drive a cab, I picked up a Japanese couple from Florida Mall going to Disney's Dolphin Hotel. The couldn't speak a word of English whatsoever, the whole trip we didn't talk one word, so I decided to not waste a business card (with my direct # on it), since all they could say was "Dolphin Hotel". Anyways, I drop them off, and I remember driving up to a gas station close by. I check the whole car for thrash, and lose dirt, which I always did after a few fares. And bang, I find a name brand billfold with $2300 (Japs pay with brand new cash always - they never do credit) in $100 dollar bills. I didn't know who they were, they didn't know who I was, less the cab company, or my name. What would you do?


First of all....did you KNOW it must have belonged to the Japanese couple? Was there any kind of ID in it? Probably not I'm guessing. In that case, I would call or go back to the hotel and maybe you could ask them "How many guests do you have registered here that have Japanese names?" If there aren't that many....or I suppose even if there ARE...maybe the hotel could get a message to each one of the Japanese guests asking if they lost an item in a cab....without saying specifically what it was...and the Japanese couple that guesses right would get it back. I believe I'd turn it in to whatever Police Dept handles that area because I hear if it isn't claimed in a certain amount of time....the finder may then keep it. But I would first do my best in trying to get it back to the original owner!


----------



## Miguel T. (Jun 18, 2015)

You guessed it, that's exactly how it went down!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Miguel T. said:


> You just reminded me of a situation I was involved in. Back when I use to drive a cab, I picked up a Japanese couple from Florida Mall going to Disney's Dolphin Hotel. The couldn't speak a word of English whatsoever, the whole trip we didn't talk one word, so I decided to not waste a business card (with my direct # on it), since all they could say was "Dolphin Hotel". Anyways, I drop them off, and I remember driving up to a gas station close by. I check the whole car for thrash, and lose dirt, which I always did after a few fares. And bang, I find a name brand billfold with $2300 (Japs pay with brand new cash always - they never do credit) in $100 dollar bills. I didn't know who they were, they didn't know who I was, less the cab company, or my name. What would you do?


Return to the hotel and let the manager know what the deal was and make sure they find the couple and meet with them directly. Hopefully a $100 bill is given as a tip.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Sweet Jesus, no wonder uber x drivers are happy working at literally pennies a mile.

Desert driver was absolutely right in all he has done. This woman wanted the phone immediatly and she wanted it next day. iPhone 6 is an expensive phone that requires insurance and postal priority would not have provided the speed, insurance, and reliability the passenger wanted.

Furthermore his time is valuable and he must be properly compensated for it.

Cmon folks, this wasn't some ghetto ass hoodrat who forgot her Obama phone. This is an expensive phone and to her the contacts and continued usage are priceless compared to the phone itself.

Think like the rich people folks otherwise you will drive uber for 60 cents like they do in Atlanta.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Think like the rich people folks otherwise you will drive uber for 60 cents like they do in Atlanta.


Can you believe it, cab rates that are a *full forty years* _out of date?
_
......at least that was what cab rates were _here_ in 1975.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Can you believe it, cab rates that are a *full forty years* _out of date?
> _
> ......at least that was what cab rates were _here_ in 1975.


Where can I find info on past taxi rates? Like to go back to 1980 thanks for considering


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Desert Driver is a good source of info for drivers, He went over and above and I would like to nominate DD for a six star award.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Where can I find info on past taxi rates? Like to go back to 1980 thanks for considering


Have you ever heard of google.com? Just messing with you man but check google they have everything on there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Where can I find info on past taxi rates? Like to go back to 1980 thanks for considering


I am going strictly on what I know for the District of Columbia and Arlington, Virginia (suburb of Washington). If I can answer any question that you have with rates for those two areas between 1971 and the present, I will. Either post the question on one of these forums or send a PM, I am fine with either. I do not know where you might find such information for other jurisdictions. I suspect that it would take an involved and protracted search.


----------



## Miguel T. (Jun 18, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Where can I find info on past taxi rates? Like to go back to 1980 thanks for considering


http://www.schallerconsult.com/taxi/taxifb.pdf Go to page 18.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

FedEx cost to ship a one lb. pack to Chicago is about $50 for standard overnight from Beverly Hills or Miami or Augusta Maine. I chose three places that are far far away from Chicago. 
So you're marking up the shipping cost 50% and charging $100/hour to put a phone in a FedEx overnight pak? You could pay a high school kid $20 to do it for you, it's not rocket science or "consulting" quality labor, is it?

And the title of your thread makes it sound like it's just _such a pain in the keyster_ to have someone lose something in your car. Oh, the inconvenience of it all.

Sounds to me like milking an opportunity for all it's worth. Congratulations, you win the humanitarian of the year award. I wonder if you hope the phone arrives broken because you wouldn't spring for the bubble wrap? If driving for Uber makes normal people as cynical as that I'm not going to last very long.


----------



## Miguel T. (Jun 18, 2015)

This guy is getting a lot of heat, because an adult left an item behind.
We don't deal with kids. We're not here to babysit. Next time, do yourself a favor
and just toss the item out the window. The only difference is, the client is the
one who will call you cynical. LMFAO.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I was lucky? Dude, I found her phone. She was the lucky one. I'm being put upon to solve the problem she created. But I would have entertained a counteroffer. Typically I will hang on to items for up to 60 days before disposing of them.
> 
> As an Uber driver, always remember exactly who is doing who the favor. The pax needs a ride more than you need that pax in your car. It's just that simple.


Exactly! The alternative is she can pick it up from you or the Uber office when she returns to town. Not ideal for the pax!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> FedEx cost to ship a one lb. pack to Chicago is about $50 for standard overnight from Beverly Hills or Miami or Augusta Maine. I chose three places that are far far away from Chicago.
> So you're marking up the shipping cost 50% and charging $100/hour to put a phone in a FedEx overnight pak? You could pay a high school kid $20 to do it for you, it's not rocket science or "consulting" quality labor, is it?
> 
> And the title of your thread makes it sound like it's just _such a pain in the keyster_ to have someone lose something in your car. Oh, the inconvenience of it all.
> ...


I didn't markup the shipping costs because then I would have had to charge sales tax. But I did charge my consulting hourly rate as I was in my consulting day. What I charged was fair, equitable, and perfectly agreeable to the pax. This was one of those classic situations in which all parties won and I am really happy that I was able to broker such a resolution to a problem. On the other hand, that is what consultants are paid to do - solve problems. And that is precisely what I did, with no fanfare. Modesty is a virtue, we will agree.

And if the pax didn't care for my hourly rate, maybe next time she should leave her phone in, say, a fry cook's car.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

K Smith said:


> I would have been happy with a *free protein shake* but I guess that qualifies me as either a newb or prick even though I have over a 1,000 rides.
> 
> If you think it's fair to ask for a $50 fee (or whatever) then that is fine, but to take it another step further and chide other drivers and call them names and then justify your position as "non-prickish" because you believe $50 is the non-prick position is where you lost me. Where you lost credibility is to say later you claim you make $100 consulting and still drive for Uber (please).
> 
> Did I forget to tell you I make $200/hr training fat people to lose weight and I also drive for Uber on the side for $15/hr? Now that I think about it, I always thought pricks were those who couldn't do 100 sit ups


Well, you can view this situation and my lifestyle however you wish. As for me, I was delighted I was able to broker such a solid win-win solution for my pax and myself. But beyond that, I'm glad Uber came along when it did and has allowed me to feed my blue collar fantasy of driving a cab, so I do it a couple nights a week. It's a great, mindless outlet after an otherwise cerebrally taxing day. I hope you're having a similar experience.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i understand
> but i dont understand how being a ****** is different from charging 100 bucks on a return


This was a win-win, so no one was comporting oneself as a ******bag.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I would apply my standard approach. If the pax needs/wants their items back that were left in my car, they have to contact me. I'm not going out and tracking anyone down to return items that they left. That's counter-productive for me. Second, I must be compensated for any time I spend or expense I incur for returning the items. In my case, if I return an item during an Uber shift, the pax will have to pay me for fuel and the value of any fares I may have lost. And if I take time during my consulting (daylight) hours to return lost items, my fee is $100 per hour. These rates and policies are fair and they are also equitable, so these are the policies I abide by. And for items that are left behind for which I am never contacted, I hold them for 60 days before I dispose of them.

Remember, we're contractors. And as contractors we must always remember ABC - Always Be Compensated. If you're not following this mantra, you're not maximizing the value of your time and you're likely giving away billable hours and billable efforts.


----------

